# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Homosexualet gay & lesben sa e kan te veshtire jeten ne Kosove

## Flos

Homosexualet gay & lesben sa e kan veshtire jeten ne Kosove!!!!!......

----------


## Flos

Une marr pjese ne kete kategori. 
Ju lutem me plot mirkuptim ju shkruaj te keni pergjigjje serioze jo fyerje dhe disa gjera tjera. 

Faleminderit te gjithve

----------


## strider

beju eterosexual,nese je mashkull shko gjuj femra,nese je femer beja menien pordh meshkujve...dhe nuk do e kesh te veshtire aspak.

perderisa homosexualet jane nje pjese fare e vogel e popullsise kta do diskriminohen gjithmone,eshte logjike.

----------


## Flos

*Me ndjenja nuk ka LOJ*

----------


## Homer

*Flos* ty vet jeta te duket e veshtir ne shoqerine shqipetare ?!
 Pse ?! 
Cfare mendo se duhet ndryshu ?!

----------


## Flos

eshte e veshtire sepse ska asgje ne Kosove per argetim te homosexualeve, ne nuk jemi kriminel pse jemi homosexual, jemi si gjithe me zemer te mire dhe rrespekt, por pse dashurojme ne gjinin e njejt sdo te thot cdo gje e keqe tek ne.
Kam deshire qe  ne Kosove , dhe tjerat shteti te banuara me shqipetar ta akceptojne kete dukuri natyrore, te na duan ashtu siq jemi , dhe si dukemi.

Me rrespekt ju shkruaj

----------


## fisniku-student

Homot ne Kosove jasht Turres se Druve sigurisht se Duhet te ken  me te leht jetesen :ngerdheshje: 

Ps: Ti hapes i temes dhe i prononcuar si homo ,sa je i gatshem te i pergjigjesh disa pyetjeve direkte ketu ne forum dhe tani shofim se sa mund te pranohesh ne shoqerin Kosovare.

----------


## derjansi

hiqmu more ksajde 

qy ky

----------


## *suada*

> beju eterosexual,nese je mashkull shko gjuj femra,nese je femer beja menien pordh meshkujve...dhe nuk do e kesh te veshtire aspak.
> 
> perderisa homosexualet jane nje pjese fare e vogel e popullsise kta do diskriminohen gjithmone,eshte logjike.


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 
Shume dakort me ty

----------


## _Mersin_

Te shkoje mendja se ka te tjere ndryshe nga ty nuk eshte e barabarte qe ti pranosh keto te tjere qe te jene ashtu.

Po lexoja artikullin e homoje ne nje gazete.Kush ishin tre argumentet e tij qe i kane ngrit dhe disa ketu.

Se pari thoshte Homoseksualizmi ka eksistuar qe ne kohet antike po feja , fashizmi dhe komunizmi se paska pranuar si dukuri.
Se dyti argumentohesh qe kjo eshte semundje gjenetike dhe ishte i detyruar i shkreti nga pasojat trashegimike.
Se treti mendonte se Europa eshte bordello dhe duhet qe Shqiperia te hyje brenda saj duke i legalizuar homot.


Per ti dhene pergjigje ktyre ideve dhe idese tende duhet te ndalemi pak ne kete aspekt.

Jo cdo lloj sjellje njerzore do ta pranojme ne shoqerine tone pasi shqoeria ka principe dhe morale qe duhen respektuar per mbarevajtjen e saj.

Vjedhja, Vrasja, Krimet, perdhunimet etj etj jane sjellje qe bien ne kundershtim me qetesine qe kerkojne njerzit ne shoqerine e tyre.

Homoseksualizmi eshte nje sjellje devijante e deshires per seks.Nuk ka lidhje aspak me gjenetiken njerzore.Nese i hudh nje sy natyres do shikoj se cod gje eshte cift mashkull-femer.Kjo lloj lidhje sjell dhe trashegimine e gjallesave.

Zoti kur e krijoi femren e krijoi me vagine ndersa mashkullin me penis.
Kjo eshte llogjike qe sdo shume mend per ta kuptuar.A bashkohet dy magnete me pole te kunderta.Jo.Pse ?Sepse ashtu jane krijuar.

Roli i vagines nese do ta krahasojme me rolin e anusit qofte ai femeror apo mashkullor eshte shume me i pershtatshem per marredhenie seksuale.Vagina eshte valvul thithese ndersa anusi eshte shtytese.Vagina eshte me sterile se anusi.Vagina eshte e lidhur me organet te tjera erotike si enzima dhe lengje qe sherbejne ne procesin e marrdhenies.

Homoseksualet nuk eshte problemi qe jane te terhequr mbas anusit dhe kane lene vaginen.Ato kane probleme ne sistemin e trurit dhe zemres.Se pari nuk jane te afte te dallojne se jane meshkuj dhe e kunderta e tyre eshte femra.Edhe nese jane te afte ta dallojne nuk jane te afte ta zgjedhin keto lloj dashurie.Shume prej tyre ndjehen inferiore ne shoqeri, kane nje lloj lodhje te brendshme qe i ben shpesh here te kumunikojne me nje lloj tibri femeror.Thuaj sikur i ka hyre ndonje djall femer brenda tij dhe e telekomandon te gjithe sistemin emocional.

Mashkulli ne seks eshte me shume dhenes se sa marres.Femra merr kenaqesi seksuale me shume.Nuk e kuptoj tani se si nje femer lesbike merr kenaqesi ne nje akt seksual me nje femer tjeter.Ajo ndjehet bosh brenda saj vetem nese perdorin mjete te tjera.

Po keshtu dhe mashkulli nuk kenaqet ne seks nese nuk e ka nje femer.Edhe meshkuj qe vete eksitohen nuk ndijne ndonje kenaqesi .Mashkulli ndjen kenaqesi kur femren qe ai ka ne marredhenie e con ne orgazem.nese vetem mashkulli kalon ne orgazem dhe femra jo atehere mashkulli nuk ndjen shume kenaqesi.Ka nje ego tortururese te brenshme mashkulli .

tani si do ndodhe ky proces tek homoseksualet.eshte skandal ta imagjinosh nje marredhenie homoseksuale e jo me ta lejosh, pranosh apo ta praktikosh.Dy qenia te njetes gjini qe mashtrojne vet veten duke menduar se bejne seks.Qelbesirelluk kur e imagjinon.

Lere qe shumica e meshkujve fillojne dhe ndryshojne krijimin e tyre duke pi tableta per qimet apo per gjoksin.Shiko Michale Jaksonin sa filloi te vuaje per shkak te gjendjes se tij te operacioneve plastike.

Ky ishte aspekti seksual i mospranimit te ketij fenomeni.

Aspekti moral eshte se asnjehere jeta njerzore nuk eshte zhvilluar ne kete forme te lidhjes.Eshte e pamoralshme kur burri tradheton gruan e tij me nje femer jashte martese e jo me nje mashkull.

Aspekti rigjenerues
Nuk ka rigjenerim te rraces njerzore prej dy homoseksualeve.Eshte nje vdekje e njerzimit.

Aspekti mjeksor
Marredheniet midis dy sekseve te njejta sjellin semundje te ndryshme per shkak se ne anus jane shumica e mikrobeve te njeriut.sado qe te mbrohen me prezervative prape do vuaje nga kapsllleku ose diereja.lol

Aspekti mendor dhe shpirteror
Keni pare homoseksuale qe flasin si femra.ta veshtirosin grate qe kane mustaqe e jo me burrat si femra.Kane nje lloj sjellje qe sdi cfare emri ti ve por vetem njerzore nuk eshte ajo sjellja e tyre.

Aspekti historik
Ne historine njerzore burri dhe gruaja kane qene gjithmone lidhesit e familjes, ne rastet kur kjo lidhje eshte devijuar eshte degjeneruar shoqeria dhe kane ardhe fatkeqesi natyrore sic eshte rasti i permendjes se populli te Lutit.

Aspekti fetar
Si do dalin keto njerez para Zotit me kte lloj sjellje me kete degjenerim te vetes se tyre.me kete devijacion skandaloz qe djalli i ka cuar deri aty sa mos te duan te pranojne natyralitetin e tij te lidhjes burre grua.

Futja ne Europe
Ka disa mendime qe duhet te jesh mendje hapur, te mos diskrimonosh te tjeter mirepo keto kane disa caqe.Diskriminimi me i madh i qeneis njerzore qofte ajo femer apo mashkull eshte homoseksualizmi.Eshte nje diskirminim per femren sepse burri zgjedh mashkullin para femres.Kaq mashkullore qnken bere femrat e sotme apo burrat e soptem jane bere shume femeror.I mallkofte Zoti thote profeti Muhamed a.s ato femra qe kerkojne ti ngjajne burrave dhe ato burra qe kerkojne ti ngjajne femrave.

Europa o njerez nuk eshte parajsa.Shume prej nesh duhet te kerkojne te jene popull dinjitoz dhe vital.Mos na fusin ne Europe me ***** perpjete por me ballin lart.Pak vajza shqiptare kane shkuar ne rruget e Europes dhe ne sot themi pse keto u bene kurva duke shitur trupat e tyre.Po ka gje me te keqe sa te shesesh nje mentalitet kunder nje vepre te gabuar si homoseksualizmi duke hyre ne Europe.Eshte nje lloj prostuticioni mental, emocional dhe allogjik.

Europa o njerez nuk e ka celesat e lumturise njerzore nuke ka moralin dhe dinjitetin qe duhet te kete njeriu.Perkundrazi vlerat e saj jane degjeruese.Te pakten ti ruajme disa karakteristika qe kemi si popull .Mos na humbi morali dhe vlerat dhe te azhornohemi si homoseksuale ne Europe.Europa dhe perendimi po kupton se rruga e konservatorizmit e ruan shoqerine me mire se rruga e liberalizmit produktet te cilat europa ka vite qe i shijon si gjera te turpshme.

Une i bej thirrje Ne emer te Zotit te gjitheve qe mos e pranojme te keqen te behet pjese e jona sepse ne do jemi pastaj qe do vuajme pasojat e saj tek femijet, te afermit dhe shoqeria jone.
Une ju bej thirrje qe ta ruajme nderin dhe moralin ti ruajme virtytet dhe karakterin tone dhe mos bejme strptizem shpirti dhe trupit tone pse kete gje na e kerkojne te tjetet duke na e shkembyer me disa reforma qe shqiperia do kthehet ne nje koloni ekonomike.

Kthejuni Zotit o njerez qe te kuptoni se kush jemi.Kush njeh Zotin njeh veten, dhe kush nuk njeh veten nuk njeh as krijimet dhe ligjet e Zotit.
__________________

----------


## beni33

edhe  ashtu rinija  shqiptare  po  e  humb kuptimin  e  vet  dhe  po  shkon drejt  degjenirimit   tash  edhe  kta  homot  na kerkojn  te  drejta  un  jam   kunder    legalizimit   te  tyre  kta  jan    e  keqja  e   shoqeris   kjo  kategori  ka  nevpj  per  nje   kontroll    mjeksor    
un nuk e   kuptoj si   nuk  ju  vjen  turp   nga   familjet  e  tyre   apo  bdoshta   esht   trashegim   familjar   ndoshta     ku ta  di  
  shoqeria    shqiptare     nuk ka  nevoj  per   homosexual   ata   qe  kan nevoj  ju nej thirreje   let i marrin  ne     shtetet  e  tyre  ..........

----------


## beni33

ne  dhdo  vend   te   europes   homsoksualet    jan  e  keqe  e   shoqeris   edhe ne   gjermani  franc  austri    itali   jan  te   perqeshur    nuk i do  shoqeria   as  ligji   pse   ti   pergdhelim ne     skemi  nevoj

----------


## Flos

Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern
Es geschieht bei Giraffen, Pinguinen und Delfinen: Männchen vergnügen sich mit Männchen, Weibchen mit Weibchen. Homosexualität ist im Tierreich an der Tagesordnung. Welche Vorteile bringt der gleichgeschlechtliche Sex?



Barabarta dhe në mënyrë të barabartë atje është i kënaqur 
Kjo ndodh me girafen, penguins dhe delfinët:  meshkujt me meshkujt, femrat me femra. Homoseksualitetin në mbretërinë e kafshëve është në rendin e ditës. Cilat janë përparësitë e njëjta-seksi? 

...............................

----------


## INFINITY©

Kjo qenka teme e papare.  :uahaha: 

Paskan shkuar nga gay-t ne Kosove, ne gay-t ne mbreterine e kafsheve.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

o flos ti qe jeton ne zvicer a e ke te pamujtun me gjet nje homo atje qe po interesohesh per kosoven

----------


## B.T.K

Ik ooo dako martohu anej me noj qik se si qenke kshu do fillosh te perdoresh by.then per te pastruar lavamanin.

LoL

 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ose hajde bohu keshillater ne bashkine e tiranes,.. :ngerdheshje: 

se do gjesh edhe Anxhelen, ku te kuvendosh dhe dashurohesh 

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## Flos

Jo jo skam nevoje te vi te mbaj fjalim as ne Kosove e as ne SHQIPERI por vetem desha te hap kete tem, me shiku sa njerz ka per dhe sa kunder....hehehee vazhdoni ju me fjalet e juaja dhe ne qe duam mashkull me mashkull, dhe femer me femer eshte deshira jone ju nese sjeni keshtu mos fyeni por sepaku ne po bisedojme ne forum.

Flm shume

----------


## Homer

> Jo jo skam nevoje te vi te mbaj fjalim as ne Kosove e as ne SHQIPERI por vetem desha te hap kete tem, me shiku sa njerz ka per dhe sa kunder....hehehee vazhdoni ju me fjalet e juaja dhe ne qe duam mashkull me mashkull, dhe femer me femer eshte deshira jone ju nese sjeni keshtu mos fyeni por sepaku ne po bisedojme ne forum.
> 
> Flm shume


Ske faj ti se mentaliteti i shqipetareve eshte te ofendoj ty dhe gay people per tu duk ma burr ne syte e botes pffff

----------


## Flos

*Te jesh i barabart nuk do te thote te jesh i njejte*

----------

